# Fantasy Kaffuel !....ARGGH !



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay Firstly hello All brothers and sisters from this dimension..... (As be my name might suggest,im a 40k man) HOWEVER........recent changers have dawned and i have been given some 

Wood elves (made of plastic, of course!) 

my fantasy knowledge/understanding is Pooh !!k::search:

But here's what i got...:secret:

x1 casting spell Caster
x16 glade guards (however all mine have clocks with hoods/??)
x10 druids
and x1 wild rider....

I know this is shockingly small but hey, the little buggers have grown to be liked...and i wish to grow.....If i generally wanted to bulk out the army to say 1000pt....WHAT WOULD ANY FELLOW WOOD ELVE DO..?

Are wood elves even classed good to have.? i dont know....

PLEASE COMMENT.....away guys....


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WE are fairly underpowered, but still good fun to use... and we should have a new army book soon, which would make us awesome.

A good bet for expanding your force would be to get the battalion: you'll get enough glade guard to give you a solid core to your army (more glade guard the better), enough dryads (not druids) to give you a couple of fun units and some cavalry... although I'm not a great fan of glade riders I used them a lot when I first started WE, though I'm tempted to convert mine into wild riders (which are pretty cool, if not that powerful).


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

btw all the glade guard have cloaks and hoods


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

In theory glade guard with hoods are glade guard skirmishers (which are rubbish) and the ones without hoods (showing their hair) are the standard version.... but since the ones with hoods look SO much cooler I just use them as standard glade guard. Since WFB doesn't care about WYSIWYG much and its pretty obvious when glade guard are skirmishers then it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/Steve,

thank you very much for your reply, it means a lot.. notice your from worcestershire, where are the best games workshop stores in the area as will be in Malvern soon and how do you earn medals on here.. thanks guys


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

GW Worcester is cool: friendly staff and regulors and its where I normally game... except that I've just not had time to get there very often in the last few months.

The medals are for lots of different things: being friendly/funny/helpful, painting, competitions, survival (2 years) and many more...


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks again man.. you say a new battlebook was coming out for WE does this happen in a specific order between warhammer fantasy and 40K? Also is it quite common to put cotton on to the bows? Thanks



khrone forever said:


> btw all the glade guard have cloaks and hoods


Posting FAIL..... :suicide: LOL


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It general alternates between WFB and 40k... but other then that its a little random. A new WE book has been rumoured for ages, and many expect it to be soon, but we won't know until a few weeks beofre it actually gets released. Personally I expect it will likely be out before July, but that's pure gut instinct.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

As tim/steve said, the wood elves are fairly underpowered, but I've had some good luck with alot of glade guard, and pretty much any unit with the tree spirit special rule, particularly treeman, and treekin so I'd lean more towards them. on the other hand we are supposed to be getting a new book, so i'd just get what you like because we won't know what's good, or what will get nerfed. that's just my two cents though.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> It general alternates between WFB and 40k... but other then that its a little random. A new WE book has been rumoured for ages, and many expect it to be soon, but we won't know until a few weeks beofre it actually gets released. Personally I expect it will likely be out before July, but that's pure gut instinct.


Thanks time or steve...?! i have no idea....! but thanks maybe it was a signi was given them in the first place lol...

Lee



kain1989 said:


> As tim/steve said, the wood elves are fairly underpowered, but I've had some good luck with alot of glade guard, and pretty much any unit with the tree spirit special rule, particularly treeman, and treekin so I'd lean more towards them. on the other hand we are supposed to be getting a new book, so i'd just get what you like because we won't know what's good, or what will get nerfed. that's just my two cents though.


Sweet...i hope it does happen....lol....by saying nerfed you mean taken out of codex..? sorry your english is a little bad lol....

thanks for comment Kaino !k:

the new vamps looking pretty hot !


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry, i guess my speaking american didn't translate too well. I meant to say that they might make the really good units in the codex bad, and the new units good, that way you have to buy new models. 

sorry, nerf is a toy dart gun company, so if you "nerf" something, you replace real weapons with the suction cup dart things.


----------

